# chacun à leur manière



## modehl

Ciao a tutti! 
sto lavorando il mio italiano, devo tradurre un testo ma c'è una frase che stento a tradurre: "Les interlocuteurs, réagissant *chacun à leur manière*, font avancer les idées de tous".
Pensavo a "gli interlocutori, reagando *ciascuno al loro modo*, fanno avanzare le idee di tutti" ma non so se è corretto...? 
Mi piacerebbe molto il vostro aiuto! 
Grazie mile

Modehl.


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonjour Modehl et bienvenue sur WRF,
Je dirais "... reag*e*ndo ciascuno a suo modo", parce que le sujet (ciascuno) est au singulier.


----------



## modehl

Merci beaucoup pour votre réponse (rapide, qui plus est) !


----------



## ambrapoulain

Ciao Modehl! 
La traduzione che ti ha dato Matoupaschat è più che giusta, però a me torna meglio "ciascuno a modo suo" che in italiano è praticamente un'idioma, un modo di dire ricorrente.  E' la stessa cosa, cambia solo l'ordine delle parole.


----------



## ermannoitaly

Buona sera!

variante possibile :... reagendo ciascuno a proprio modo / a modo proprio... 
Saluti


----------

